# Grove Two is Getting Dirty...



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Howdy all,

As some may know, my name is Aaron Grove and I hail from State College, Pennsylvannia. My father, Bill Grove, was the brains and design behind Grove Innovations and TiTron. Both companies he started in the days that are now considered "Retro."

As I grew older, I became more and more interested in bikes. I managed to get a job at my LBS and ever since then everything has been about bikes. I managed to test ride a P.2, and soon after I became an avid lurker or the DJ/Urban forums. I talked to my dad and propossed me getting a bike similar to the P. series, and about 3 months later, the final product is unvailed.

Without beating around the bush much longer...


































Specs:
'Zoke DJ3
Saint Cranks
E.Thirteen Bash
Specialized Lo-Pro Mags 2
Red CK Headset
XTR Chain & Casset
Salsa Skewers & Seatpost Clamp
LX mid-cage rear der and shifter
TruVative Hussefelt Bar/Stem
Maxxis Hookworms 2.5
Old-School hayes hydros. 8" front 6" rear
FLY ruben grips
Eastern I.D. seat
Kalloy post (soon to be thompson)
Current Wheelset -- Ringle Abbah hubs strung to IRD rims. (going to get replaced by a cheaper, more durable wheelset)

All weighing a little over 34lbs...

Thanks for looking,
Aaron


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

wow thats sick! so did ur dad make that frame?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ontario_bike said:


> wow thats sick! so did ur dad make that frame?


Well... We sat down, he asked me what I wanted, and we designed a frame together. He showed me all the ropes to mitering, bending, and the whole nine-yards of frame building. Essentially, it was half n half. I did the work mitering and bending after being taught how to do such tasks.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

I like it alot dude, will you guys do custom work?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Vinny A said:


> I like it alot dude, will you guys do custom work?


PM Sent. We actually have 5 frames available for sale. Paintwork is done by my father and I.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

That looks sick !
Great job , very cool . It really does look like a lil Grove hardcore urban bike .


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

The bike rides like a dream. I couldnt ask for anything more... now to practice up on my DJ skillz....


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

Very nice work! The paint job almost looks like an anno job. Do you have the specs of the frame to post?


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

dude that is a sick bike man, little weird, but i like it alot. that paint job is off the heezy fo sho


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

that is the best paintjob i have ever seen on mountain bike, hands down. the design is awesome and so is the lack of stickers. it looks clean. i like the overall parts setup too. 34 lbs isn't bad considering that you have some beefy components.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i must say that is perhaps the sickest looking paintjob i've seen.


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

That paint job it sick! Nice bike, that's so cool you helped build it!


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

She looks racy...those slicks look business, not to mention the the coagulated blood paint job! The frame looks well executed with nice geo.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

That's an incredible design. I guess there is no chance you are posting the geo specs...

You really should start building those for sale...

I'm sure there is market for one more "boutique" builder. 

You should name you company "WMDB", "We make dream bikes" that could also stand for "Weapons of Mass Destruction Bikes".

:eekster: 

Wow, now that of think of it, I've come up with a real cool name. I should charge you and your dad for it.

Just send me one of those cool frames if you like it.

Best of luck!

Dan


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That bike is AWESOME. I love the paintjob. The spec's are also very good.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

looks good. what is the frame weight and CS length?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that is a nice bike! Let's see some action shots!


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

A Grove said:


> Well... We sat down, he asked me what I wanted, and we designed a frame together. He showed me all the ropes to mitering, bending, and the whole nine-yards of frame building. Essentially, it was half n half. I did the work mitering and bending after being taught how to do such tasks.


thast sick! but yea what i meant was like you didnt buy that at a store.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sick paint job, I really like it.

Make good use of it and post pics! My friends let me down again, we were supposed to ride the DJ's and the BMX track tonight


----------



## alant (Nov 17, 2005)

i can't stop staring at the bike :eekster: that is a beatiful bike and excellent build.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

only things I want now are the Geo specs, and some pictures with some dirt on it.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Man thats a crazy looking bike, I really dig the paint ... unique!


----------



## spinsir (Mar 27, 2006)

*Congrats*

I got a Brave Racer that your dad built and converted it to a single-speed. I like your bike a lot better though. Put some Hot Rods on it!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

*Update!!*

Some updating has been needed...

Firstly, I've been riding this bike hard for a few months now and it kicks major ASS!!

I have been getting it more and more dialed since the day i got it built up...

Firstly, new specs. 
-Deore XT hubs laced to Rhyno Lites
-Specialized Fuse3 DJ saddle
-ODY shorty monolever (works AMAZING with a BB7, the modulation is unreal)
-Older BB7, got rid of Hydros front and rear. 
Lost 9 speed config.
-Shadow chain
-E.Thirteen chainguide
-Retro SS tensioner
-32-15 gearing
-ODY gary young grips
-trick bell
-Maxxis Mobster front DH tire (soon to be Holy Rollers front and rear.


































The ODY monolever has the best feel I've ever felt on a bike to date. It is very very powerful and yet the perfect feeling lever without straining my forearms trying to get the bike to stop.

Comments excite me 
-Aaron


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

diggin the ss, but it looks like a sliding dropout? so why the tensioner? i could be wrong.
and i still think that frame is unnessisarily wierd. and what with da rag?


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

looks super good. get rid of either the chainguide (keep bash) or tensioner. you dont need both for ss. it looks alot better than it did before imo. Also, maybe ditch the rag, it kills the look


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why a DRS guide with a SS? Why a guide at all with a SS? It's not even putting tension on the chain. If you rotate the guide up, you could ditch the tensioner and just use the guide to tension the chain. Are you dropping chains? If so, it's probably a bad chain line.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Okay okay.. maybe i shoulda explained myself. The guide was ordered before I decided to make the switch to SS. thus I had no use but to throw it on, the DO's do slide, but I'm trying to keep the stays the extra inch shorter which i'm willing to sacrafice a pound or so to do so.

The rag,IMO adds a bit-o flare to the frame, but to every his own. The DT sticker is from the shop i work at, and just random bits on the fork.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

A Grove said:


> Okay okay.. maybe i shoulda explained myself. The guide was ordered before I decided to make the switch to SS. thus I had no use but to throw it on, the DO's do slide, but I'm trying to keep the stays the extra inch shorter which i'm willing to sacrafice a pound or so to do so.
> 
> The rag,IMO adds a bit-o flare to the frame, but to every his own. The DT sticker is from the shop i work at, and just random bits on the fork.


sorry but thats re-tar-ded


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

sorry, but i hope you learn to have a little bit of respect, soon as you feel like buying the bike and riding it yourself, you do whatever the hell you want to it, untill then, stop talking to me.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

A Grove said:


> sorry, but i hope you learn to have a little bit of respect, soon as you feel like buying the bike and riding it yourself, you do whatever the hell you want to it, untill then, stop talking to me.


are you saying i should buy that bike? cause thats not gonna happen. i like my bikey better.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

CS length and gotta say not likin the bandana but hey if u like what ever floats your boat


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

badanas are aight with me if there holding your brakline down, not is theyre there to look "cool".


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So the guide is there for no reason at all? Could've sold it... or returned it... Or use the guide for tension and ditch the tensioner.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hes gotta keep both. for the mad style points...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I just noticed it had no front derailleur before... so again... why the DRS? It'll still drop chains.

Right now, it's hanging so low, it's just asking to get bashed into.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

it doesnt have dual ring security, i had to take the top part of the guide off to accomidate for the shadow chain. Next time, I'll put my time on a different forum than come here and get bashed. Thanks anyhow tho


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

A Grove said:


> it doesnt have dual ring security, i had to take the top part of the guide off to accomidate for the shadow chain. Next time, I'll put my time on a different forum than come here and get bashed. Thanks anyhow tho


you didnt get "bashed", you said you wanted comments. so we told you what was wrong with your bike. you recieved our help much like a 11 year old girl. and we'll miss you so much when you switch forums.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Its how people come across in these forums, the bike is set up how i like it, i was looking for comments a lot less "blunt" than the ones offered by you. As I have taken notice on many occasions 'aggiebiker', your comments often are blunt.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im blunt eh? get used to it. im not changing.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Then please refrain from posting here, THANKS.

Will, You're trying to tell me that by rotating the CG more, i can use it as a tensioner? Bec. I've been warned putting too much stress on the idler pulley will wear it down in a matter of days.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

im pretty sure i can post anywere i want....


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

You're not helping me, or my topic by trying to start ****. Post your crap somewhere else.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i was trying to help, then you decided you didnt like me, THEN i started crap. get it straight son


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

HIJACK THIS TREAD TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

You ride 20" BMX bikes, I was asking for an opinion from someone who was actually knowledgeable, just please, i am asking you to stop posting in my thread unless you can stop being so blunt, and rather worthless to me.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't know why I haven't seen this thread before now, but that frame is kinda slick. It looks super turndown friendly... which is usually a major issue with most freestyle mtbs. 

The only thing I'd change would be the seat tube height above the top tube (lower) and that brace between the ST/TT. To me, it would look a little more clean and then you could get the seat super slammed. Or, do you think you need that brace there for frame strength?

But, regardless, props to you and your dad for building such a bad-ass and unique bike.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i used to ride 26s. and ive been reading crap about em longer then you. i have this "actual knowledge". more "actual knowledge" than you.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

*B* said:


> HIJACK THIS TREAD TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FTW TOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Cru, I wanted the ST a bit higher for commuting purposes, for that, we needed to add the brace to add strength to the ST. The seats a bit higher than I normally run it, but all-in-all, I couldnt ask for anything more outa the bike. 

I am getting a Thompson layback seatpost in a month or two, which should clean the look up a lot. I'm going to try and ditch the tensioner and run just the CG if I can get the chain short enough and still have enough tension without moving the drop-outs. For someone who Isnt the best at manualing to begin with, the extra inch makes a bike difference.

TY on the props, it was a ton of fun to build up.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

this is entertaining.


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

Its filling up my inbox with dam emails from mtbr.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Just kill'n time before the night ride my nizzle.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

trevorh said:


> Its filling up my inbox with dam emails from mtbr.


Haha. Here's another...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

trevorh said:


> Its filling up my inbox with dam emails from mtbr.


ok i feel bad about this now.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

i really dig the bike. the frame has grown on me. i don't care cause it's not my bike, but i say drop the guide and just use the tensioner. the extra weight isn't helping anything and it will look so much cleaner. i don't think you have posted how long the stays are yet though! which i really want to know.


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

A Grove said:


> I'm going to try and ditch the tensioner and run just the CG if I can get the chain short enough and still have enough tension without moving the drop-outs. For someone who Isnt the best at manualing to begin with, the extra inch makes a bike difference.


you realize you won't need to move your axle a whole inch

expecialy with a shadow chain you'll only have to move the axle a fraction on an inch to get the tension right

why negate a feature you built into the frame


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

The bike looks sweet to me. I really don't get the chainguide and tensioner though... I can understand wanting to slam the wheel all the way forward, but you should be able to get it a lot closer than an inch with a half-link chain. Ditch the chainguide first, then see how close you can come with out the tensioner. Worst-case scenario, you will have to move the wheel back only 1/4". A full link moves your wheel 1/2" a half-link moves it 1/4".


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A Grove said:


> Then please refrain from posting here, THANKS.
> 
> Will, You're trying to tell me that by rotating the CG more, i can use it as a tensioner? Bec. I've been warned putting too much stress on the idler pulley will wear it down in a matter of days.


Have you ever looked at how chainguides are actually set up? What's the purpose of a lower pulley or roller if it's not putting any tension on the chain at all? A derailleur uses a spring to push a pulley against the chain, do derailleur pulleys wear out in a matter of days?

Half link chain? You can move by like 1/4" increments.


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

Does this mean I win?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Epschoenly said:


> Does this mean I win?


we are all winners on mtbr!!!


----------



## Epschoenly (Jan 25, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> we are all winners on mtbr!!!


Bestest rply evar awarrdz!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ditch both the chainguide and the tensionner and remove links from the chain, and it'Ll be much lighter and look much cleaner.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Ditch both the chainguide and the tensionner and remove links from the chain, and it'Ll be much lighter and look much cleaner.


Exactly. a 1/4" inch is nothing. drop both tensioners. make use of the "sliding dropouts".

And aggiebiker and A Grove, both just stop chirpin each other, I had scroll through a damn page of chirping and b!tching to get to something related to the topic. :madman:


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

sorry?


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

Sweet cycle man. I dig the frame a lot, very different from mostof the stuff you see. 

What size brake lever is that,they are fairly cheap I may have to pick one up. 

About the cg/tensioner issue, it would probably be best, if you want to keep the wheel slammed in there to get rid of cg and take a link out, then run the tensioner in push up mode where its under the chain. I had much better luck like that, I just used a zip tie to keep it pushed up, never have a problem with it. 

Do you know how long it is from bb to the tt? I'd love to see the same frame without the extended seattube and angled brace, super low standover. Rockin ride anywho, i dig it.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I would highly suggest a different wheelset. you've got okay hubs, but those rims really arent going to last to abuse. I'm really smooth when I ride, only rims I've ever broken were rhynolites. Rhynolites < 4 year old never maintained ditch witch. Also ditch the guide.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> I would highly suggest a different wheelset. you've got okay hubs, but those rims really arent going to last to abuse. I'm really smooth when I ride, only rims I've ever broken were rhynolites. Rhynolites < 4 year old never maintained ditch witch. Also ditch the guide.


Ditch witch rims are the same as rhyno lite, except they are pinned, what's your point?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> Ditch witch rims are the same as rhyno lite, except they are pinned, what's your point?


Nope, Ditchwich are pinned Rhynolite XL which is a 36 hole MX/DH rim.

He has the horrid ATB rims


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

mrbray101 said:


> Sweet cycle man. I dig the frame a lot, very different from mostof the stuff you see.
> 
> What size brake lever is that,they are fairly cheap I may have to pick one up.
> 
> ...


The brake lever is a ODY short monolever. Its the shortest they make next to diatechs goldfinger. I personally would like to try the trigger lever out, but we didnt have it in stock at the time. I still recommend it, it feels absolutly amazing.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Ditch both the chainguide and the tensionner and remove links from the chain, and it'Ll be much lighter and look much cleaner.


I'm agreeing with snaky. But also i used to run a Oddysey Medium Monolever on my old bike and i liked it, i wish i got the small though. Also at my house i have a goldfinger which i am going to put on. I'm in greece though, so i'll tell you how it feels.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I love my shorty, Today atthe shop, i ditched the chain tensioner, changed it to 32-15, and am using the guide to tension the chain, weighs in right at 33 pnds. not too shabby, i love it so far.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ok serious question;

why would you build your bike up with built in tensioners, and not use them?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah it does seem a bit silly


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks really clean going single speed. Although you really should ditch both tensioners and the bash guard. They just add unnecessary weight.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I already told you... I want to keep my CS's as short as possible. I can hardly manual as is, that extra inch-halfinch really helps. Stop hassleing me.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

the reason to get a halflink cain is so you can adjust it at QUATER INCH increments. a 1/4 is not going to be noticable. and you have to stop blaming your bike for YOUR lack of manual skill.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

A Grove said:


> I already told you... I want to keep my CS's as short as possible. I can hardly manual as is, that extra inch-halfinch really helps. Stop hassleing me.


Have you read anything but the negative comments in this thread? Your continued disregard for anything logical is going to make you feel "hassled" a lot, since there are many here that will try to enlighten you. Perhaps you should take advantage, instead of offense.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

aggiebiker, stop being a prick.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I listenting to every damn thing thats being posted up, I dont have to listen to them now do i? If I want to run the CG, i'm going to run the damn CG. Lay off aggie.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

oh so by helping you im being a prick? im not the only one giving you advice, and were all giving the same advice. so were all pricks and need to "lay off" of the advice.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, you don't have to listen to him, and he doesn't have to stop posting.

That's the way I see it.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

No one has to listen to anything! Feel free to continue making asses of yourselves, despite all advice to the contrary.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

i love the fact that you can choose to ignore all posts from certain members, but nobody chooses to use that function of the board, they just whine and complain about how someone is being mean to them.


----------

